# Worming tablets alternative for re entry into the UK



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

does anyone use a liquid worming solution for their dogs when re entering the UK , we have been Using Cestem XL( very large tablets) but find it increasingly difficult to get our dog to take them. last time it took us two and the vet 20 minutes to get her to open her mouth and take it.

John


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I was VERY worried when I read the thread title - until I noticed it was in the PETS forum.

Phew!


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Not sure what type of worming tablet you are using, but we use Drontal bacon-flavoured ones. Our dog being a Labrador, they don't touch the sides! She woofs them down and begs for more!!!!

Colin


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Last two times we visited French vets he gave our dog chewable flavoured tablets. First time several and this last time just one.
Our dog appeared to enjoy them!
I believe that there is an injection alternative.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

The vet we visited in Germany this year gave our dog her tablets in a smooth of tinned dog food - she tried very hard to get more from the young vet nurse!! She had two small tablets supplied by the vet. All for Euro 15 - she wants to go back next time as much as we do!!!


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Whatever you use just remember that it MUST contain Prazinquantel.

Kev


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

WildThingsKev said:


> Whatever you use just remember that it MUST contain Prazinquantel.
> 
> Kev


but it says on the defra and gov .uk sites praziquantel or an equivalent , whats the equivalent then ?

we know all the rules problem is the tablets we use are enormous as in 1st post cestem xl, she has meds at home which are small tabs these are no problem to give,

john


----------



## Jeannette (Aug 7, 2012)

We went for the injection. Quick and easy.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

I went to the vets today to get a tablet for our toy poodle. They didn't have the usual make or the correct size so I've been given a tablet which we've got to break in half but it is apparently on the list of accepted tablets. I don't know where we would find this 'list' though.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Up to a couple of years ago we used a vet in Calais. She always used a large tablet which she had to disguise with pate for the dog to eat it - and it usually spit it out a couple of times (probably to get more pate).

Now we use the vet at La Mailleray sur Seine and he uses a smaller tablet that the dog loves the taste of. Don't know what it is but never any problem getting the dog to wolf it down.


----------

